# A Day of Firsts and a PB



## fisherFL (Oct 23, 2012)

It was a great day for bass at the pond, all the fish were caught on 2 different topwater baits, a frog and a Zara spook. Only had 1 hr to fish the pond before dark so started throwing the spook for my first time ever and it was really fun working the bait but what made it even better was catching my PB largemouth bass on it






( he measured 22" and I went to weigh him but my scale said low battery, I'm almost positive over 5lbs because my arm got tired holding him but a 5lb weight doesn't make my arm sore)
I really wish I could've gotten a picture of me holding the bass up by me but he was bleeding and it was tough getting the hooks out of him, I ended up sacrificing the spook and cutting the hooks to get them off the bass, I really hoped he survived because I put him back in and he just floated there and was sucking in water through his gills so then after a couple minutes I went to grab him to see if he was doing ok and he just turned upright and slowly swam off. Well after that hole fiasco I tied on a scum frog and got another first, a froggin bass where I actually got the hooks in him!







I got another one on the frog and he was short but had a fat stomach but it's hard to tell from my photography skills....














Frogging is addicting with the explosions. I hope to get out again real soon!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

Great sotry and good pics. You will have bad hooksets on fish using Trebles especially. Always try getting the fish back in the water as soon as possible. Sounds like him swimming off he should be fine but you never know.


----------



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

Nice catches! Catching bass with top water frogs is by far one of my favorite ways to wake up!



Sent from my ADR6410LVW using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Fisherman 3234 (Sep 8, 2008)

Great job, Congratulations!!!


----------

